
Show HN: A js library to create and manage highly customizable modal windows - madprops
https://madprops.github.io/Msg/
======
NTripleOne
The "press escape to clear textbox and again to close the modal" example
doesn't seem to be working for me (vivaldi 1.11.901.3 (64-bit) on Windows 10),
it just closes the modal on the first press.

Will test other browsers.

Edit: Works in Chrome (59.0.3071.115) and Firefox (54.0.1), must just be a
Vivaldi quirk - they're always breaking _something_.

~~~
madprops
Works for me on Vivaldi 1.10.867.46 (Stable channel) (32-bit) (Windows)

